# Ausgangswort,Eingangswort,Merkerwort



## michaelg (13 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich stehe noch am Anfang de SPS Programmierung und habe volgende Frage.
Wenn ich z.B. das EW0 ansprechen möchte, so beinhaltet das auch EB0 und EB1. Somit auch die E0.0 - E1.7?
Ist das soweit richtig?

Bedanke mich voraus
mit grüßen aus dem Münsterland

Michael


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Juni 2009)

michaelg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich stehe noch am Anfang de SPS Programmierung und habe volgende Frage.
> Wenn ich z.B. das EW0 ansprechen möchte, so beinhaltet das auch EB0 und EB1. Somit auch die E0.0 - E1.7?
> Ist das soweit richtig?
> ...



jep


```
L EW0
T AW0

entspricht

U E0.0
= A0.0

usw
```


----------



## MSB (13 Juni 2009)

So ist das bei Siemens, bei allen Speicherbereichen,
also E, A, DB, M, L ...

ED, AD etc. enthalten dann im Fall von ED0 = EW0, EW2 = EB0-3 = E0.0 - E3.7

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Proxy (14 Juni 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> So ist das bei Siemens, bei allen Speicherbereichen,
> also E, A, DB, M, L ...
> 
> ED, AD etc. enthalten dann im Fall von ED0 = EW0, EW2 = EB0-3 = E0.0 - E3.7
> ...



Nein das stimmt jetzt nicht.

ED0 = EW0 - EW2 = EB0-3 = E0.0 - E3.7

so stimmt es


----------



## MSB (14 Juni 2009)

Proxy schrieb:


> Nein das stimmt jetzt nicht.
> 
> ED0 = EW0 - EW2 = EB0-3 = E0.0 - E3.7
> 
> so stimmt es



Vielleicht bin ich ja irgendwie blind, aber wenn du mir jetzt hier mal den Unterschied aufzeigen tätest ...


----------



## dalbi (14 Juni 2009)

Ich glaub das - (MINUS) ist der Unterschied. 

"EW0 - EW2 = EW-2" ??? Späzle gemacht!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## michaelg (14 Juni 2009)

Dann bin ich ja schon mal auf dem richtigen Weg.
Jetzt hab ich aber ein Problem etwas zu verstehen.
Wenn ich einen Vorwärtszähler Mit dem Taktmerker M100.7 belege und ich am DUAL Ausgang das Eingangswort 0 (EW0) abfrage, warum setzt er mir nicht E0.0 auf 1 sondern erst E1.0?

Stehe da im Moment auf dem Schlauch und hoffe ihr könnt mir das erklären. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MSB (14 Juni 2009)

Nun ja, du hast nun das entdeckt, was ich bei Siemens geradezu hasse ...

EW0 = 
EB1 LowByte (LSB) 
EB0 Highbyte (MSB)

Das ist halt so ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## michaelg (14 Juni 2009)

Das heißt also, das der Zähler immer bei dem LowByte anfängt?
Also Beim EW0 nie die E0.0-0.7 angesprochen werden?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MSB (14 Juni 2009)

Bei Werten > 255 Dez kommt dann E0.0 - E0.7 ins Spiel ...

Ein Zähler kann ja bis 999 zählen, also wird das sehr wohl benötigt ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Paule (14 Juni 2009)

Wenn ich bei MSB ergänzen darf,

im Binärcode schaut das so aus:

```
11111111 00000000 // = 255 W#16#FF
// (LSB)     (MSB)
+1
00000000 00000001 // = 256 = W#16#100
// (LSB)     (MSB)
+1
00000001 00000001 // = 257 = W#16#101
// (LSB)     (MSB)
```


----------



## michaelg (14 Juni 2009)

Na da muß ich wohl noch einiges lernen.

Dank an alle die mir so schnell geholfen haben.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## com (14 Juni 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Nun ja, du hast nun das entdeckt, was ich bei Siemens geradezu hasse ...
> 
> EW0 =
> EB1 LowByte (LSB)
> ...



Ich auch


----------



## Human (14 Juni 2009)

com schrieb:


> Ich auch


 
Wer nicht? *ROFL*


----------



## hovonlo (15 Juni 2009)

Es geht mal wieder um das klassische Little Endian / Big Endian Problem. Alle die aus der PC-Welt stammen (Intel-CPUs) lieben little endian, hier steht bei der Adressierung das niederwertigste Byte als erstes. Alle aus der (klassischen) Mac-Welt stammenden (Motorola 68k) hängen doch eher dem big endian an - hier steht bei der niedrigsten Adresse das höchstwertige Byte.
Siemens hat sich halt der big endian Fraktion verschrieben, da ist bei vielen Umdenken angesagt (ich krieg auch immer wieder 'nen Knoten ins Hirn).

Schöner Artikel zu little/big endian- wie so oft - auf Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byte-Reihenfolge

Noch ein schöner Artikel - englisch: http://www.networksorcery.com/enp/ien/ien137.txt


----------



## jwachter (25 August 2011)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> jep
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Ganz blöde Frage, wie kann ich dann einen Fehler der die Adresse 2.1 hat auslesen und z.b auf einen merker rangieren ?


----------



## Verpolt (25 August 2011)

jwachter schrieb:


> ganz blöde frage, wie kann ich dann einen fehler der die adresse 2.1 hat auslesen und z.b auf einen merker rangieren ?




```
u e2.1
=m2.1
```

_________________________


----------

